# Bloody urine after catheterization



## hewsie (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there,

6 days after a 24-hour catheterization for a urinary tract blockage, our cat has significant amounts of blood in his urine.

The story is:
Our cat went to the vet 6 days ago for recurring urinary tract problems, was diagnosed with partial blockage and a sphincter spasming problem. He had a catheter in for 24 hours, was kept at the vet for 5 days, and we were told when we picked him up yesterday that he was urinating like a champ, eating and drinking fine, etc. He was given a sphincter-relaxing drug, which he's finished, and he's now on Zenequin to for infection to the urinary tract.

This morning he has peed twice in the bathtub. The first time the urine - and there was a lot of it! - was tinted dark red and had flecks of dried blood in it. The second time, there was less urine, no flecks, just a significant red colour. The pee turned closer to yellow as he was finishing up. We've read that bloody urine following catheterization isn't uncommon, but this long (6 days later) doesn't seem right, especially when under observation at the vet, his urine returned to normal. There doesn't seem to be any straining happening, he didn't meow in pain while urinating. He otherwise seems fine - drinking, eating, not lethargic.

Of course, this is happening on a holiday so our vet is closed. We've called the emergency vets who've said that if his condition worsens (i.e., he's lethargic, vomiting, etc.), or if he's not peeing, to bring him in. Otherwise, we can wait to see our regular vet tomorrow.

Any ideas or advice? Thanks in advance for your insights!


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, that doesn't sound too good, I would definitly take him back to the vet tomorrow to make sure everything is ok in his bladder. I would take him off all dry food for now and feed only wet to flush out his system and get a higher water intake. Even mix more water into the soft food. Keep us posted, I would like to know what the vet says. Good luck!!!


----------



## hewsie (Jul 1, 2009)

So to follow up on Chino's situation...

We took him to the vet this morning, and he was diagnosed with idiopathic cystisis (FIC) - an inflammation of the bladder that was causing the blood in his urine. She gave us amitriptyline, which is supposed to calm his nerves (as FIC is often brought on by stress) and address the bladder issues as well. FIC is not always associated with crystals or urinary tract blockages, which Chino had, but we figure those were contributing factors in this situation!

Chino has had two "normal" pees since yesterday's bloody episodes, but we're aware that he'll be particularly prone to bladder and urinary tract problems from here on out. He'll be getting more canned food (with water added), and all the food he's on, both dry and wet, is vet prescription stuff for urinary tract problems.

We'd like to get on the prevention train, however, including some natural remedies. I'll post another topic asking for suggestions in that regard as I've read about several on the net and wonder which is/are best...


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm glad he is doing better and they found out what's wrong with him. Why not try giving him Glucosamine and chondroitin because it produces a protective coating on the inside of the bladder wall. It is a joint supplement but has been found to improve urinary health in cats. My vet said I could give it to my cat, but he said it wasn't really neccessary for her ( she has FLUTD)


----------

